# How do I move to Public Sector



## pudzer (1 Sep 2007)

Hi!

I have read some posts about moving from the private sector to the public sector but I can't find any links to _how_ I can find a job in the public sector.  I'm reading about exams and the like???

I'm sure it's simple - when you know how?

Cheers


----------



## ajapale (1 Sep 2007)

Hi Pudzer,

The public sector covers a multitude.

For instance it includes the Civil Service.

It includes the broader Public Service (Guards, Health Professionals, Local Authorities and State Agencies such as Fás)

It includes the commercial state owned companies such as ESB, Bord Gas etc.

Terms and conditions of employment vary widely across the public sector.

From your question's reference to exams is it safe to assume that you are considering a move to the Civil Service?

aj


----------



## gipimann (1 Sep 2007)

Two websites which may be of interest.

 (for civil service and some public service posts)

www.careersinhealthcare.ie (for some jobs in the Health Services - medical and non-medical).

Check out County Council websites or local newspapers for job adverts in the Councils.


----------



## pudzer (1 Sep 2007)

Thanks guys.

Not really sure what I'm looking for to be honest - I have a degree and a Masters in Business/IT.  I also have 15 years experience in banking and IT.  Have have had 3 kids in last 5 years and have moved down the country . I guess am now looking for a 'more flexible' work option e.g. job sharing or part-time work, where I can still use my use my skills but in a flexible environment iykwim.  I'd like a challenging role but shorter hours than I currently do.

I am currently on maternity leave and am absolutely sure that my current employers will not give me a part-time option.  Believe me - having had 3 years in 5 years they will be glad to see the back of me   

Thanks for your replies


----------



## aircobra19 (2 Sep 2007)

Check the state agencies aswell. They offer similar terms and conditions as the CS.


----------



## amtc (2 Sep 2007)

sign up for publicjobs.ie


----------



## bradfield (2 Sep 2007)

pudzer said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Not really sure what I'm looking for to be honest - I have a degree and a Masters in Business/IT. I also have 15 years experience in banking and IT. Have have had 3 kids in last 5 years and have moved down the country . I guess am now looking for a 'more flexible' work option e.g. job sharing or part-time work, where I can still use my use my skills but in a flexible environment iykwim. I'd like a challenging role but shorter hours than I currently do.
> 
> ...


 
Hey!

Looks like you would be eligible for the Assistant Principal competition that was advertised in the papers this week, its a management grade in the Service. Also interesting to note that most if not all of the positions will be based outside of Dublin! While it is more pressurised than the EO/AO/CO level it still allows for flexibility though not as much as the other grades but then again you do get paid more!

Anyway here is the link to the information for the job!

B


----------



## pudzer (3 Sep 2007)

Hi Bradfield!

Thanks for that!  Will certainly throw in the CV - will let you know if I get it  

Pudzer


----------



## ClubMan (4 Sep 2007)

Off topic rants about public/civil servants removed. The original poster is looking for advice on a specific issue. If you can help then please post. If not then don't. If you do feel obliged to post rants then do so in _Letting Off Steam_. If in doubt read the posting guidelines.


----------



## amtc (4 Sep 2007)

ok civil service - through exams. 
public service a bit looser. I gt my job through Brightwater Recruitment (who I couldn't recommend highly enough, Ciara Kenny and Louise Fallon in particular)


----------



## Welfarite (4 Sep 2007)

pudzer said:


> Hi Bradfield!
> 
> Thanks for that! Will certainly throw in the CV - will let you know if I get it
> 
> Pudzer


 
AP Exam: No CV required....apply on line through  You have to sign up first.


----------



## buzybee (4 Sep 2007)

The hardest thing is to get into the public sector.  There is great peace of mind once you are in.  E.g. your job can't be moved to Poland.

You may find the exams & interviews a bit different from the private sector at first.  Once you start doing more interviews for public sector roles, you will get better.  Also, if you want to move to public sector, you could move in at a lower level, and then keep applying for more senior positions.  As you probably know, it is a long process, e.g. if you apply for a panel now, it may not be formed for a few months & they may not start giving jobs out until next year.

Bear in mind that term time working is not guaranteed, even for existing Civil Servants.  If your particular section can't spare you, then you might not get term time working.

I don't know how easy it is to get job sharing, but once you have it, it can be great.


----------



## *Isabel* (5 Sep 2007)

May I ask (of course I may, thing is will anyone be allowed answer) what's the truth with current job hire freeze in the public sector at the moment? I've heard that this is happening because of the low tax collection through the year.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Sep 2007)

*Isabel* said:


> May I ask (of course I may, thing is will anyone be allowed answer) what's the truth with current job hire freeze in the public sector at the moment?


What hiring freeze? What about all the jobs on  for example? Did these requisitions predate this freeze or something?


----------



## buzybee (5 Sep 2007)

A lot of the public jobs adverts are for panels.  Just because there are adverts, it doesn't mean there are a lot of vacancies. However, some professional adverts could be for a job (i.e. someone senior moving on to another job)

The public sector would advertise for e.g. Executive Officer, Clerical Officer.  Then it would call everyone to an exam, interview X no. of people and place these on a panel for future vacancies.  The panels usually last one or two years.  If 10 vacancies arise over the 2 yrs, the first 10 people on the panel get a job offer.  Then the panel is disbanded/expires and the remaining people on the panel do not get a job offer.

After going through all the exams & interviews & being on the panel, people may not even get a job offer.  In some cases the panel has just been expired and nobody has got a job offer.  This happens if the local authority has long term temps.  Sometimes they make these permanent before giving jobs to people from the external panel.


----------



## aircobra19 (5 Sep 2007)

*Isabel* said:


> May I ask (of course I may, thing is will anyone be allowed answer) what's the truth with current job hire freeze in the public sector at the moment? I've heard that this is happening because of the low tax collection through the year.



Theres been recruitment embargos across the PS for a long time. There been lapses in this, and there are ways around it apparently. But what your talking about must be recent news. Do you have a link to it.


----------



## *Isabel* (5 Sep 2007)

Sorry, I don't. It was something my husband saw on the paper on Monday I think and I've been looking for it on the net and haven't found anything, that's why I asked, in case someone here had a bit more info.

Buzybee, the nature of my question comes from having been on the panel, having been told 3 weeks ago to get reference from my employer who now knows I might be leaving, having got a letter of appointment from PAS 2 weeks ago wishing success in my new position as well as being told over the phone that there were 5 vacancies and I was 4 on the list, and then after ringing the department in question yesterday, being told that there's nothing decided yet and it will be another while, so I kind of put this last info together with what the husband saw on the paper and though that maybe that's the decision the department has to make?


----------



## Petal (5 Sep 2007)

to the OP - Semi-state agencies such as the EPA, FSAI, HSA, etc advertise on their webpages and in the papers and sites like monster. The thing with public/civil service is that you have to enter at the bottom of the scale irrespective of how much experience you have, so the aforementioned AP would be a good one to go for, starting salaries for EO, etc are not very good....


----------



## amtc (5 Sep 2007)

no you don't have to enter at the bottom. I negotiated my salary off an AP scale.


----------



## buzybee (6 Sep 2007)

I find with the public sector, that you would have to enter at the bottom for Clerical Officer or Executive Officer.

However, if you are applying for a job (where you already have lots of relevant experience) e.g. Engineer, you could negotiate a higher rate of pay.

I find that in general the public sector have jobs either:

you go in doing admin/management work and start at the bottom.

or you go in doing professional work and start on a good salary, but must have 10 or 15 yrs experience


----------



## RainyDay (7 Sep 2007)

amtc said:


> no you don't have to enter at the bottom. I negotiated my salary off an AP scale.


Hi AMTC - Would you mind if I asked what sector (i.e. parent Govt department) you are in? I understood that Finance came down pretty hard on insisting that all new joiners come in at the bottom of the scale now. I heard that HSE seemed to make their own rules, but other sectors were pretty firm on this. Would this match your experience?


----------



## legend99 (10 Sep 2007)

I assume the freeze referred to in terms of 'something in the paper' was the HSE freeze.


----------

